# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  الفيرست قرب *ساااااعدوني بلييييز* lab microw

## saso 20

السلام عليكم
كيفك الحال ان شاء الله تمام وكيف الدراسه يله موفقين ان شاء الله
اممممممممممممم
الصراحه انا هون عضو جديد وان شاء الله رح كون عضو قديم عبر مر الزمان :SnipeR (62): 
انا هاد اول طلب الى في المنتدى واتمنى انكم تساعدوني فيوه
انا مش فاهمه lab microw بالعربي ""ولا فاهمه اشي "" لانو انا ماحضرت المحاضرات الاولى يعنى ال **** كلوه راح عليه 
حاولت افهم ودورت ودورت وما لقيت الا حل واحد وهوه انتم يالغاليين
انا بدي منكم مساااااااعده شرح يبلش معى من الصفر :Eh S(2): 

اتمنى اني القى التفاعل في موضوعى
ملاحضه::
الى كل من يدخل الموضوع اكتب اي اشي لاني ما احب اشوف مشاهدات من دون ردود  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## saso 20

مرررحبا
هلأ انا حاليا الحمد لله صار وضعى كويس في الماده من خلال لسلايدات يلي نزلتهم من المنتدى 
لكن هلأ بدي  جواب ع السؤال هاد 
Write an assembly program to display the following messages on the screen:
           Jordan Is My Country
             Irbid    Is My City
             BAU   Is  My University
Your printing should be:
Each text in a separate line
All texts on same line separated by tab space

اذا بدي غلبكم  اتمنى انو حد ييجي ويحلي اياه 
الله يوفقكم يارب انتظر من حد ييجى ويحللي اياه 
مع توضيح طريقة الحل الله لا يهينكم يارب انكم اتحلولي اياه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

انا منزل الماده نظري , عملي ما نزلتها بعدني 
وما وصلنا بعدنا للاسمبلي , كان بودي ..

----------


## saso 20

يسلمو اخ عمار ع المساعده
بيكفيني تفاعلك معي

----------


## Sc®ipt

وانا اخذت النظري و عمار بعرف عند مين أخذتها  :Cry2:  و كارثة الشبكات تتكرر

وبعدني ما أخذت العملي

على كل حال رح احاول احله بس ما بوعدك بجواب لأني بصراحة مش قوي فيها

----------


## saso 20

سلمو  كتير غلبتكم معى  
انا قاعده احاول احلوه بس متأكده انو غلط لكن المحاوله منيحه احسن من اني اقعد مش فاهمه اشي وانشاءالله خير

----------


## Sc®ipt

بالتوفيق يا رب
و اذا طلع معك شي حطيه هون يمكن نستفيد منه  :Smile:

----------


## saso 20

انشاءالله 
هوه الكود مانوه صعب نهائيا 
لكن انا لاني مش فاهمه من الماده الا اشياء بسيطه جدا لاني ماكنت احضر المحاضرات في البدايه بسبب ضروف قصوى لهيك انا متغلبه فيها ومش فاهمه اشي 
بس انشاءالله خير

----------


## عُبادة

msg1 db "Jordan Is My Country $"
msg2 db "Irbid Is My City $"
msg3 db "BAU Is My University"
mov DX,offset msg1
mov ah,09H
INT 21H
mov DX,offset msg2
mov ah,09H
INT 21H
mov DX,offset msg3
mov ah,09H
INT 21H


هاي الاوامر لطباعتهن كلهن على نفس السطر

msg1 db "Jordan Is My Country ,10,13,$"
msg2 db "Irbid Is My City ,10,13,$"
msg3 db "BAU Is My University ,10,13,$"

mov DX,offset msg1
mov ah,09H
INT 21H
mov DX,offset msg2
mov ah,09H
INT 21H
mov DX,offset msg3
mov ah,09H
INT 21H

وهاي الاومر لطباعتها كل وحدة على سطر

----------


## saso 20

يسلمو كتير كتير
مشكور وربنا يبارك فيك ما قصرت

----------


## عُبادة

> msg1 db "Jordan Is My Country $"
> msg2 db "Irbid Is My City $"
> msg3 db "BAU Is My University"
> mov DX,offset msg1
> mov ah,09H
> INT 21H
> mov DX,offset msg2
> INT 21H
> mov DX,offset msg3
> ...


كان فيه اكم امر مكررهن وما  الهن لازم  :Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

المهم انك تستفيدي من وجودك معنا بالمنتدى :Bl (3): 

وما عملنا غير واجبنا مع اعضاءنا

----------


## keana

قلبي معك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
كان بودي انه اساعدك بس تخصصي ما اله علاقة بالهندسة ، لكن في كثير غيري من الأعضاء بدرسو تخصصات الحاسوب و الهندسة وااكيد بساعدوكِ و ما رح يقصرو

موفقة ان شاء الله 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

تفضلي 
وجربته قبل ما احطة 


model small
.stack 100h
.data
msg1 db "jordan is my country",0ah,0dh,'$'

msg2 db 'irbid is my city',0ah,0dh,'$'
msg3 db 'BAU is my university',0ah,'$'


.code
main proc
mov ax,@data
mov ds,ax

; first string printing
lea dx,msg1
mov ah,9
int 21h

; second string printing
lea dx,msg2
mov ah,9
int 21h

;third string printing
lea dx,msg3
mov ah,9
int 21h


; program termination
mov ah,4ch
int 21h
main endp
end main

----------


## سنفورة الحصن

مرحبا 

أنا هاد أول فصل إلي بالكليه والامتحانات قربت بدي اسألكم كيف بقدر اجيب أسئلة الامتحانات السابقه لانه حابه أعرب طبيعة الأسئله قبل الإمتحان 

يا ريت تساعدوني 

اختكم 
سنفورة الحصن

----------


## dana al_ghraibeh

شو قصه المايكرو هيدا الفصل ؟؟؟؟

تاني شئ لا يكون الدكتور حازم حتامله هو اللي بدرسك المايكرو ؟؟؟

تالت شئ نسيت شو بدي احكي برجعلك بعدين

----------


## سنفورة الحصن

لييييش الرد الي بكتبو بروح يا ربيييييييي

يا جماااعه بدي أسئلة امتحان 
فيزياء1 - عبد الرحمن العكور 
رياضيات 1 - عبدالله العجلوني 
اسلاميه -علي مقدادي 
عربي 1 - جمعه علوه 
مقدمه لتكنولوجيا المعلومات = سوسن ابو شقير

الي عندو اسئله يساااااااعدني أو يحكيلي كيف اجيبهم
والله ما بنسالكم هالمعروف

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لييييش الرد الي بكتبو بروح يا ربيييييييي
> 
> يا جماااعه بدي أسئلة امتحان 
> فيزياء1 - عبد الرحمن العكور 
> رياضيات 1 - عبدالله العجلوني 
> اسلاميه -علي مقدادي 
> عربي 1 - جمعه علوه 
> مقدمه لتكنولوجيا المعلومات = سوسن ابو شقير
> 
> ...


 
والله بالنسبة لفيزيا انا أخذت عند هدا الدكتور كويس هو بس بدك تدرسي اذا انتي دبلوم بتكون الاسئلة مثل المية 

اما الرياضيات حظك حلوة طلعتي عند هدا الدكتور اسلوبه بالاسئلة والله ما بعرف كيف بالعادة بتيجي ضع دائرة او حل حسب مستوى الطلاب . 

العربي ما بدها اشي ادرسي عالقواعد وحفظي اي عشرة ابيات من كل قصيدة مطلوبة .

مقدمة لتكنولوجيا المعلومات الست سوسن ابو شقير كويسة وبساعدة الطلاب 

بصراحة بدها دراسة ما في اشي بيجي بساهل ونشالله تنجحي عندهم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لييييش الرد الي بكتبو بروح يا ربيييييييي
> 
> يا جماااعه بدي أسئلة امتحان 
> فيزياء1 - عبد الرحمن العكور 
> رياضيات 1 - عبدالله العجلوني 
> اسلاميه -علي مقدادي 
> عربي 1 - جمعه علوه 
> مقدمه لتكنولوجيا المعلومات = سوسن ابو شقير
> 
> ...


اهلا, 

بدك تسألي طلاب بتعرفيهم اكبر منك بسنه بعطوكي اسئلة سنوات سابقه .

----------


## آلجوري

> السلام عليكم
> كيفك الحال ان شاءالله تمام وكيف الدراسه يله موفقين ان شاءالله
> اممممممممممممم
> الصراحه انا هون عضو جديد وان شاءالله رح كون عضو قديم عبر مر الزمان
> انا هاد اول طلب الى في المنتدى واتمنى انكم تساعدوني فيوه
> انا مش فاهمه lab microw بالعربي ""ولا فاهمه اشي "" لانو انا ماحضرت المحاضرات الاولى يعنى ال **** كلوه راح عليه 
> حاولت افهم ودورت ودورت وما لقيت الا حل واحد وهوه انتم يالغاليين
> انا بدي منكم مساااااااعده شرح يبلش معى من الصفر
> 
> ...


 
الله يصبرني  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الله يصبرني


 تم التعديل جوري  :Bl (3):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
يسعده  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## saso 20

ثااااااانكس لالكم كتير
ما قصرتوا نهااااااااااائيا
ويااااااااااااااااارب ازبط بالماده مع انى منزليتها  وما بدي انزلها يعنى  انا معتبريتوه مساق وبدي اخلص منوه باقرب وقت ممكن 
ويارب يمروا ال3شهور يلي ضايلين ع خير :SnipeR (83):

----------


## حسان القضاة

> لييييش الرد الي بكتبو بروح يا ربيييييييي
> 
> يا جماااعه بدي أسئلة امتحان 
> فيزياء1 - عبد الرحمن العكور 
> رياضيات 1 - عبدالله العجلوني 
> اسلاميه -علي مقدادي 
> عربي 1 - جمعه علوه 
> مقدمه لتكنولوجيا المعلومات = سوسن ابو شقير
> 
> ...



تفضلي اسئله سنوات سابقه تحتوي ايضا على 10 نماذج فيرست فيزياء 101 وعدد من المواد بتمنالك الفائده

----------


## سنفورة الحصن

لو سمحت يا أخ حسان النماذج يلي حاطهم لجامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا انا بدي اسئلة كلية الحصن

----------

